# όπως είναι δηλαδή τα φύλλα και τα άνθη του.



## dukaine

Το νερό που θα ρίξουμε στο τσάι μας θα πρέπει όπως ανέφερα να είναι ζεστό, αλλά όχι καυτό.

Αυτό όμως ισχύει για ορισμένα μέρη του φυτού που είναι πιο ευαίσθητα, όπως είναι δηλαδή τα φύλλα και τα άνθη του.

Google translates the phrase as "such as the leaves and flowers," but if that's the case, what are είναι and δηλαδή doing there?


----------



## Tr05

Maybe it would have been easier to understand if the commas had been used the right way:

"...όπως είναι, δηλαδή, τα φύλλα και τα άνθη του"

Literally, it means "...such as they are (sensitive), namely/that is, its leaves and flowers", but that doesn't really sound right in English.

The original sentence could very well read "...όπως τα φύλλα και τα άνθη του" and the meaning would have been the same. The one you have found is simply wordier.


----------



## Perseas

I think the structure "όπως είναι κάτι" can be rendered "as something is" or "(just) like something is".


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> I think the structure "όπως είναι κάτι" can be rendered "as something is" or "(just) like something is".


Do Greeks use this structure often, or is the είναι more often dropped? Later on in the article όπως είναι is used again in a similar way, so I'm wondering if this is a common phrase in Greek, even if it translates weirdly in English.


----------



## shawnee

My Greek and English must be overlapping to create a blind spot as I do not see anything special in the vexed question here.



dukaine said:


> Αυτό όμως ισχύει για ορισμένα μέρη του φυτού που είναι πιο ευαίσθητα, όπως είναι δηλαδή τα φύλλα και τα άνθη του.


It translates for me:
"That however applies to certain sensitive parts of the plant, such as, for instance, the leaves and its flowers" Okay, the 'for instance' is redundant in English. But I would argue that δηλαδή is equally redundant in the Greek.


----------



## dukaine

shawnee said:


> It translates for me:
> "That however applies to certain sensitive parts of the plant, such as, for instance, the leaves and its flowers" Okay, the 'for instance' is redundant in English. But I would argue that δηλαδή is equally redundant in the Greek.


The είναι seems unnecessary for me, since English doesn't require it, and as Tr05 said, it could be dropped. But according to Perseas, όπως είναι is just the way they often say it.


----------



## shawnee

I would love to know if it would be unnatural in Greek to drop both, είναι and δηλαδή.


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> I would love to know if it would be unnatural in Greek to drop both, είναι and δηλαδή.


It would be natural. Both versions are natural (at least in this example).


----------

